# NewBee to Hong Kong :)



## Hannah.Chantry14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello everybody 

I am moving to Hong Kong for work and I am looking for bits and pieces of information and advise. 

I will be working in New Territories area. Can anybody recommend an area to live that would be an easy commute? I am also looking for some shared accommodation, possibly rent a spare room. I'd like to be able to walk (or a short cab ride) to the markets, restaurants, bars, etc. Want to be quiet social so would like to be in the heart of it. I do like to eat vegetables, are there places to get fruits and vegetables?

I have previously stayed in Nanjing for a few months and found it quiet easy to meet new people over there as it was a much smaller city, does anyone have any suggestions on ways to meet new people in Hong Kong?  

Thanks in Advance!
Hannah


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

All the night life will be one hour away (minimum) from the New Territories. You can either live one hour away from work and be close to the expat and night life areas or you can live close to work but be one hour away. The MTR (subways trains) stops services around 12:30 so after that you will need to catch a ab (1 hour travel) or a mini Bus.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Hannah,

I live in Yuen Long (the north-west part of New Territories) and i used to be a veggie.
so on the side of food and accommodation i might can provide some info for your consideration.
but FYI, a decent bar might not easy to find in NT, most of them are located in Kowloon and Hong Kong Island.

(yeah i hv been to several places of china, HK is totally different. It's compact but full of people)


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

OOO at Silver mine beach that port does have a nice British pub. It also has a Turkish/Middle Eastern restaurant and a Indian one.


----------

